

Apple keyboards hacked and possessed - vinutheraj
http://www.digitalsociety.org/2009/08/apple-keyboards-hacked-and-possessed/

======
TimMontague
The paper describing the attack is here:
[http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
usa-09/CHEN/BHUSA09...](http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
usa-09/CHEN/BHUSA09-Chen-RevAppleFirm-PAPER.pdf)

It makes one wonder how many other peripherals have user programmable
firmware.

